# Fedora Core 5 Wont boot?!~



## Pheonix_789 (Sep 9, 2006)

I have downloaded Fedora Core 5, seperated into 5 disks.

I have Nero 6 and Iso Buster, But when I have extracted the files using ISO buster and burned Image to disk it wont boot as an operating System!?  

I need Fedora Core 5!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 9, 2006)

you must burn the iso as a whole .. dont extract the files and burn them seperately


----------



## xylomn (Sep 9, 2006)

when you load nero select disc image/saved project or whatever they call it

select the disc 1 iso file and click burn

wash rinse repeat for all 5 discs


----------

